# How do you not get discouraged?



## MsRavage (May 31, 2017)

lately i've had some pretty intense art block. I cannot draw anything and it bums me out...then i look around and see this beautiful art...how does one not become jealous or discouraged....usually i'll tell myself "don't worry if you practice you will get there someday" but for the past couple of days it hasn't been useful...
I've tried going outside, taking walks, hanging out with friends, drinking, listening to music, watching movies, cooking...anything to try and get myself out of this state...but nothing has helped...so what are some ways that help you not get discouraged or sad when you see other amazing works of art?


----------



## Lexiand (May 31, 2017)

Don't compare your art to someone elses art.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 31, 2017)

Well, for starters, try to ask those "people who draw beautiful art" around - some of them are quite communicative, and usually they'll gladly give you advice on how to git gud, or tell you about how they git gud back in the day. It's a good exercise in understanding the craft of making pretty pics better and getting more self-aware (which is one of the most important things when it comes to any craft, really).

Set yourself for smaller goals instead of focusing on bigger picture. It's hard to efficiently learn yourself by doing everything at the same time - pick weaker points in your artwork, and then grind and grind them specifically until you get comfortable enough to properly incorporate them. Then pick other weak points, and repeat the process.

As an obvious advice, try to devote at least hour or two a day to legitimate practice - that is, not just drawing funny animals, but studying books and various video courses, as well as, again, taking advices and critique from artists who know their stuff. It's boring, repetitive and tiresome, but necessary. Repetition is the key to learning, you know.

And in general, don't get jealous - in fact, instead of feeling envy towards superior artists, aspire to be like them. Those people have hundreds and thousands of hours of hard work behind them, and they earned their skill with sweat and tears. If you want to be a "hero", just like them, be eager to challenge yourself.


----------



## Yvvki (May 31, 2017)

I get bumbed out when I see people half my age that can draw realistic figures. Lol. Then I remember that I draw cartoons.
It all depends on what you work on~ ♡


----------



## MsRavage (May 31, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Don't compare your art to someone elses art.


True, but easier said than done. I will try more however


----------



## MsRavage (May 31, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Well, for starters, try to ask those "people who draw beautiful art" around - some of them are quite communicative, and usually they'll gladly give you advice on how to git gud, or tell you about how they git gud back in the day. It's a good exercise in understanding the craft of making pretty pics better and getting more self-aware (which is one of the most important things when it comes to any craft, really).
> 
> Set yourself for smaller goals instead of focusing on bigger picture. It's hard to efficiently learn yourself by doing everything at the same time - pick weaker points in your artwork, and then grind and grind them specifically until you get comfortable enough to properly incorporate them. Then pick other weak points, and repeat the process.
> 
> ...



Very good advice. Thank you! i'll try implementing them...i'll start by drawing hands...my enemy


----------



## MsRavage (May 31, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I get bumbed out when I see people half my age that can draw realistic figures. Lol. Then I remember that I draw cartoons.
> It all depends on what you work on~ ♡



At school there is a kid who is much younger than i am but he has amazing work; a couple days ago he showed me his "old work" and it was an animation in what was probably better than most fight scenes i've seen in large scale anime...he was just so good so i felt like i did something wrong....but you're right...i've stuck to just plain drawing of one thing and this person worked on fight scenes and has practiced longer than i have...


----------



## Zeitzbach (May 31, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Don't compare your art to someone elses art.



You're supposed to compare to someone else and set a standard or a goal to follow. If you don't compare, you will just end up being very stagnant.

===

I did a quick video on why drawing a lot every day isn't always great so this might be useful.






If not, try asking why you're drawing. If you're drawing for the sake of getting better, that's already a bad goal. Getting better should be an extra benefit. Same goes to drawing for money. These type of goals end up failing quite easily and will just make you feel discouraged. Draw for the sake of enjoying the process where you get to paint what you envision in your head that simply will only come into existence if you paint it into your canvas. When you can do that, drawing becomes much easier to do for 6-8 hours everyday without feeling tired.

I should make this the next art talk topic for my video with more examples.


----------



## Lexiand (May 31, 2017)

Zeitzbach said:


> You're supposed to compare to someone else and set a standard or a goal to follow. If you don't compare, you will just end up being very stagnant.



oh ok, I thought doing that would make you sad or something.


----------



## Activoid (May 31, 2017)

How To Not Get Discouraged 101:

1) _You don't._
2) Everyone gets discouraged when doing art, or when comparing yourself to others. It's normal.
3) You just have to move past it. Push any self-pitying feelings or sadness out of the way, they're distractions and are not helping you do jack squat.
4) If you are comparing yourself to someone else, try to learn about their techniques, inspiration, or anything they did about their process.
5) _It's normal to suck_. It's normal to feel like you suck, when you suck. It's normal to feel like you suck, even when you don't suck.
6) Get used to being discouraged. It never goes away. It just means you're dissatisfied with your art. Good! That means you want to get better!
7) Work smarter, not harder. People may say "practice more!" but as @Zeitzbach mentioned above, quality of practice is more important than quantity.
8) Someday you won't suck at art. Just don't give up.
9) Skill level doesn't affect discouragement. When you finally reach that point where you actually don't suck, you'll still feel inept, unskilled, unworthy of praise, and discouraged, regardless of how good your art gets.
10) Seek personal growth, not validation. Validation from other people is great, but just remember that YOU have to enjoy what you create, first and foremost.

In other words, discouragement and self-doubt are useless emotions that provide little to no benefit. The only benefit they give is that they make you realize you aren't in the place you want to be, art-wise, and serve as a reminder that you deeply desire to improve. So if those feelings make you feel sad or lacking in self-worth, ignore it, and punch those feelings in the face by looking up art tutorials so that you can expand your art knowledge and skill.

You might even be feeling discouragement because you are trying to move outside of your comfort zone (for example, trying to draw something new like cars, airplanes, trees, etc.) and it turns out you're really bad at drawing something on your first few tries. Hey guess what, that's normal! But the more you study, the more tools and knowledge you will have at your disposal.

Let me know if there are any particular resources you would like, or any areas/concepts that you are struggling with (like shading, making metal look metallic, reflections on water, how to draw a fish, blending colors, how hair works, etc.), and I can point you in the right direction.

I believe in you, even if you don't believe in yourself! <3


----------



## Activoid (May 31, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> oh ok, I thought doing that would make you sad or something.



Only if you let it make you sad. You can also use comparison as fuel to improve. A lot of those super pro artists are like 30-50 years old and have been drawing and painting for like 30-40 years of their life. If you do something that much, you're bound to get good at it.

So once you draw and paint for 20 years too, you'll be as good as they are too. If anything, _comparison is encouraging_ if you look at a good artist's really old artwork they drew as a kid, or some of their first doodles ever.


----------



## Activoid (May 31, 2017)

Here's some art I did from 2006, this was the best I could do at the time, forget color. I thought it was really good at the time, but then I compared myself to other artists and realized I had the potential to be better. So I kept trying.




I took classes inside and outside of school, watched and read online tutorials, experimented, practiced, USED REFERENCES, went to figure-drawing sessions, got critique from fellow artists who helped me spot mistakes that I overlooked. Let me tell you: *critique is SUPER important! *No man is an island, and you cannot improve on your own without help from others. You'll have a lot harder and longer time if you just create a safe chamber for yourself where you never get constructive criticism, or never have your pride in a picture that you just labored over for 10 hours casually ripped out and thrown under a steamroller.

So after a decade of labor and not letting discouragement win, not throwing my hands up in the air and saying "f*** this, art is overrated", not giving up and saying I'll never improve, here's a painting I did a couple years ago of the same spiky-haired foreground guy character from the above picture:





Sorry for triple-posting, I know that makes me a garbage human, and the TOS and mods probably don't like it (I'm still kinda new here and have no idea how to combine posts yet), but I just kept thinking of additional things that might help motivate you and get you a little bit out of your funk by telling you that YES, YOU CAN DO IT.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 1, 2017)

Zeitzbach said:


> You're supposed to compare to someone else and set a standard or a goal to follow. If you don't compare, you will just end up being very stagnant.
> 
> ===
> 
> ...


Very good advice and nice video! I agree with you...i try very hard to practice valuable skills...anatomy, movement, color shading...things i think are essential to anything i draw...im still learning that's for sure and i try really hard to surround myself with people who are also artists (that's actually why i joined) so they inspire me...its just...for whatever reason it has been pretty difficult to get myself out of this current flow of being discouraged...i hope i snap out of it


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 1, 2017)

Activoid said:


> How To Not Get Discouraged 101:
> 
> 1) _You don't._
> 2) Everyone gets discouraged when doing art, or when comparing yourself to others. It's normal.
> ...



thank you for your advice. I will try to follow it. Its nice to see your progress; you're an excellent artist. I try very hard to practice art every day...if i am not motivated or feeling down i usually just draw hands because, in my mind, i can always use hand practice...its just...when i get discouraged because i guess i place specific expectations of myself which are bound to fail..its just an endless spiral...sometimes its easy to snap out...other times its difficult (such as now)...i appreciate you offering me help...that's very nice! If you have anything that can help with proportions or ligaments please send it my way...even though i've been practicing with hands im still not content with it...they usually look off.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jun 1, 2017)

I try talking about it here and cover what I feel to be the core issues of art block and how I deal with it.






Tl;dw : Set goals that you can enjoy and fulfill everyday so you always feel like you are moving forward. If your main reason to draw is something that will make you enjoy drawing even in hard times, you will never have to deal with art block.


----------



## Amiir (Jun 1, 2017)

Zeitzbach said:


> You're supposed to compare to someone else and set a standard or a goal to follow. If you don't compare, you will just end up being very stagnant.
> 
> ===
> 
> ...


Good video, though I had a very hard time understanding you, no offence. Could you add subtitles in the future please?


----------



## PixelVixen (Jun 1, 2017)

We all have different strengths versus things that we're not so hot at. As others have said, try not to compare yourself to others. Instead embrace what you CAN do, because most artists, whilst they may have a broad range of skills and styles; usually have that one "thing" that they can do and they do it bloody well ^^ I love conceptual work, and I can sit for hours churning out doodles and ideas. But realism? No way XD I suck at realism, and I can't paint for s**t, but I love to doodle, and my main style that was developed from my studies is more stylised/graphic/mixed media in nature. I've only recently gotten into digital art, so still trying to find my feet with that sort of stuff.

Keep at it, and practice when you can. Another thing I used to do ALOT was to dismiss anything I did that I considered rubbish/not good enough. Now I look at it as an important part of the learning process ~ I can look back and compare, and see how much I have improved, not just in the actual drawing, but in my thought process as well. Sketchbooks are really good because you can scribble down anything that comes to mind, and it doesn't have to be precious or neat ~ keep it as raw as possible. Mine are full of doodles/notes/ideas, and I may not even look at them again for weeks/months, until I decide to pick one up out of the blue and look back through it and then think, "Oh, I might do something with that...." 

Aaaaand, end of lecture XD


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jun 1, 2017)

Amiir said:


> Good video, though I had a very hard time understanding you, no offence. Could you add subtitles in the future please?



I tried speaking slower in the next one so it should be way easier to understand. I might add subtitles if it becomes way too hard even with reduced speed.


----------



## Amiir (Jun 1, 2017)

Zeitzbach said:


> I tried speaking slower in the next one so it should be way easier to understand. I might add subtitles if it becomes way too hard even with reduced speed.


I encourage adding subtitles since you have quite the thick accent. That's the thing that made understanding difficult to me personally but this is just me, don't know if others see it that way as well


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 1, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> We all have different strengths versus things that we're not so hot at. As others have said, try not to compare yourself to others. Instead embrace what you CAN do, because most artists, whilst they may have a broad range of skills and styles; usually have that one "thing" that they can do and they do it bloody well ^^ I love conceptual work, and I can sit for hours churning out doodles and ideas. But realism? No way XD I suck at realism, and I can't paint for s**t, but I love to doodle, and my main style that was developed from my studies is more stylised/graphic/mixed media in nature. I've only recently gotten into digital art, so still trying to find my feet with that sort of stuff.
> 
> Keep at it, and practice when you can. Another thing I used to do ALOT was to dismiss anything I did that I considered rubbish/not good enough. Now I look at it as an important part of the learning process ~ I can look back and compare, and see how much I have improved, not just in the actual drawing, but in my thought process as well. Sketchbooks are really good because you can scribble down anything that comes to mind, and it doesn't have to be precious or neat ~ keep it as raw as possible. Mine are full of doodles/notes/ideas, and I may not even look at them again for weeks/months, until I decide to pick one up out of the blue and look back through it and then think, "Oh, I might do something with that...."
> 
> Aaaaand, end of lecture XD



I wish i didn't throw away my art so i can compare it. A habit i have since stopped but still its like i have nothing to look back on except what im making now.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 1, 2017)

I draw the ever loving hell out of one thing repeatedly until I get bored and satisfied with the result.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 1, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I draw the ever loving hell out of one thing repeatedly until I get bored and satisfied with the result.



Interesting. Do you find yourself becoming really good at drawing that specific item? i am implementing a similar idea with hands; im drawing hands over and over again in the hopes i can draw them without having to use a reference.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Wrong thread


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 1, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> Interesting. Do you find yourself becoming really good at drawing that specific item? i am implementing a similar idea with hands; im drawing hands over and over again in the hopes i can draw them without having to use a reference.



I can draw a lot of things without reference. Animals and people I usually need a reference since I don't draw those often because of a major decrease in free time in the past 6 months.


----------



## Rya-kun (Jun 1, 2017)

Have an art friend.  Share WIP, experiences, and overall, just grow as artists together.  

A lot of the things you listed to help you help you change your state of mind may actually be your way of procrastinating. It may not be, but thats what it was for me when i first began drawing almost 2 years ago.

I always compare my work to those I admire. Often times, people are quick to say something is amazing. I'll thank them for the comment, but It doesnt change my outlook on the piece since when i compare I know its not yet at the level I'd like it to be. 

With that said, I'd like to formally offer to be an art buddy of yours. If you'll have it of course. 

Keep practicing ^^


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 1, 2017)

Rya-kun said:


> Have an art friend.  Share WIP, experiences, and overall, just grow as artists together.
> 
> A lot of the things you listed to help you help you change your state of mind may actually be your way of procrastinating. It may not be, but thats what it was for me when i first began drawing almost 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


OF COURSE!!!!! I am down!! im working on a piece now so i guess i triumphed over my art block...i agree though about being near art inspired people as well...so yes lets motivate each other.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 1, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I can draw a lot of things without reference. Animals and people I usually need a reference since I don't draw those often because of a major decrease in free time in the past 6 months.



it happens. I stopped trying to really draw for around a year and now I am back and really trying. I have goals in place and just want to continue to improve (plus it makes me happy). What do you normally draw?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 1, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> it happens. I stopped trying to really draw for around a year and now I am back and really trying. I have goals in place and just want to continue to improve (plus it makes me happy). What do you normally draw?



Giant robots, monsters.

My more tame side would be landscapes, space, lots of trees, or alien creatures.


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jun 11, 2017)

Nobody starts out excellent at what they do, despite what may seem like evidence to the contrary. So there's some kid who has an aptitude for quick learning -that's just it. They learn more quickly, or in a different way from you. That does not make them automatically better. I, for example, envy the kind of artists who can churn out a good sketch in five minutes, because I sit down, I start sketching, I have to make a lot of corrections right off the bat, and I end up spending an hour on the damn thing. It's frustrating. I end up having to charge more for my commissions because of the time spent, when I wish I could charge a cheaper rate and sell more -but, I keep sketching, because I figure eventually I will get faster. That's kind of what you have to do with art -just repeat, repeat, repeat until the snarling beast (sort of) submits to you, and in the meantime rip some hair out. 

The fact that you keep trying so hard tells me that you belong in the artistic field. It may take you a bit longer, but if you practice every day, you will reach the point where you look back on your old art and wonder just what the hell happened. I went through some old sketchbooks recently and nearly went comatose from how bad everything looked.


----------



## JesterKatz (Jun 11, 2017)

Bit late to the party, but in my experience, it's pretty rare to have actual inspiration. Most of the time, you have to make the inspiration come to you.

But I have to say, even though seeing other people's art, people who are "better" then you, can be discouraging, it isn't a popularity contest. At least it _shouldn't_ be. I'm probably the least qualified person to give such advice, but you really ought to do art for the sake of doing art. If your art isn't making you happy, try to self reflect: why did you start doing art, and why is it different now?

Still, probably the better words of wisdom I can part with is: you've come this far, and it's been a hell of a journey I'm sure. No reason to stop now.


----------



## Activoid (Jun 16, 2017)

If I could find some art to post from 20 years ago, I would. But it's in my parents' closet like 1500 miles away from me right now, but hey when I find it I'll definitely post it here lmao.


----------



## MissMal (Jun 17, 2017)

My tip for art block might be a little difficult for some but the way I deal with art block is to stop drawing in the main style and make up a new simple style to doodle in for a while. Logic behind this is in a new style, you don't know whats right or wrong so you're much less critical on yourself and much more loose when it comes to drawing because you're aimless and just having fun experimenting. Also, avoid drawing OC's in said new style at the start because you won't be as carefree cause you know what they're supposed to look like. Das my 2 cents


----------



## SilveyDesigns (Jun 21, 2017)

I know this isn't a lot to offer but I'll be your drawing buddy! I get down all the time. I sit with pencil in hand and best myself up a lot. For me it sometimes is nice to have someone who understands or directly encourages me and looks forward to seeing my works. I think yours is super cute! I can also critique stuff if you want toojust an offer


----------



## SilveyDesigns (Jun 21, 2017)

Activoid said:


> If I could find some art to post from 20 years ago, I would. But it's in my parents' closet like 1500 miles away from me right now, but hey when I find it I'll definitely post it here lmao.


I wish there was more people like you who believe in people and share encouragement. Sometimes when artists get really good at there craft they kinda stop talking to people who envy how many stairs there are ahead of them.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 22, 2017)

I know it's hard not to criticize your own work, especially when you look at other people's stuff. But, you're not as bad as your inner critic tells you, you are.

Let me tell a bit of a personal story. A while back I wrote a short story to submit to an online publication, and the entire time I spent writing it all I did was tell myself that I shouldn't bother, that everyone else's stuff is going to be better than mine, that they're not even going to bother considering mine for submission and that I was wasting my time. My inner critic was so loud, and I was feeling so discouraged that even after I had finished writing it and it was ready for submission I almost didn't bother sending the email to submit it because I just felt I wasn't good enough. I almost just left it in my computer documents for no one to see and went to bed.

But you know what? I sent it anyway. And you know what else? It got accepted! The whole time I was beating myself up over nothing. My story might not necessarily be "great" but it wasn't "cringy" or "terrible" like my mind was telling myself it was.

So don't feel you need to be so needlessly harsh on yourself just because you see art that you feel is better than your's. Keep practicing your craft if you truly love doing it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 22, 2017)

I used to stress out over this a lot, but I've picked up additional hobbies since then which I can feel good about.


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 22, 2017)

We all go through art block, and it sucks so I hear you! Though if you feel yourself in a bind, I find it helps if you remember to draw for yourself... try to make it fun?

Take exercising for example, say you hate jogging but you make yourself do it because it's good for you, it's _exercise_. While that much is true, it's harder to make yourself do it if you're not motivated. 
By inviting a friend, playing a game (Pokemon GO!), or playing a sport, suddenly it makes that exercise easier, and more fun to do! 

So to take that and relate to art, I don't like sitting there and just drawing hands, it's hard for me to stay interested and focused. 
Instead, to make it more fun I decide 'I want to draw my character!' or a friends character, decide what I want them doing and just go ahead and draw. It might not be right the first time, it might not be right the tenth, but it's true that improvement will come in time, so don't try to force anything.


----------

